# Hedgie might be having a seizure?



## MeganCarter7717 (Feb 10, 2015)

My hedgie Luna is 7 months old, today while holding her she started doing this really weird thing where she would extend her body and stretch out all four legs and would even stick her tongue out. After the first 2 her torso then started to look like she was throwing up (the way it rolls). I originally thought she was just yawning but after the 4th time, my mom made the comment she might be seizing. After a while her body started to twist when she did it. After it happens she gets up and acts normal? Is this normal or should I take her to a vet?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Could she have been trying to annoint?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is she creating a type of white foam in her mouth and spreading it on her quills? If yes, then she is just anointing


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

If she turned her head around that's just anointing if her head is just straight forward, slightly tilted upwards while doing so then she's just stretching + yawning.. I've seen dreaming hedgies do what looks like seizures as well, as if they riding a bicycle while sleeping haha


----------

